# Clarity Ferm/Brewer's Clarity



## jswordy (Mar 31, 2016)

Jimyson suggested awhile back that I use this to attempt a gluten-free grain-based beer beer. I like the results, and use it in every batch I make now. 

It helps clarify and also reduces the gluten content, and it does not affect the taste or mouthfeel. My nose no longer stuffs up while sleeping overnight after a session, but it plugs tight when I drink gluten craft beer. Overall, the Clarity Ferm makes the morning after a much easier affair for me.

Clarity Ferm is the White Labs name for it, and AFAIK, they only retail it in tubes to make a 5-7 gallon batch in the U.S. I wish I could find a retail bulk package, since White Labs appears to just be buying it in bulk as Brewer's Clarity from Europe and repackaging. Anyway, shop around, since prices range from cheap to crazy-high. 

It's worth the extra few bucks per batch to me. Recommended.


----------

